# HENRY'S CUSTOMS



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)

THE ORIGINAL


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Nice displays post up pics of Spawn bike's display. You did that one right? Didn't you do Casino Dreamin's display too?


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Feb 14 2007, 02:00 AM~7250793
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice seat :thumbsup: Classic Casino Dreamin seat


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 13 2007, 03:58 PM~7250762
> *Nice displays post up pics of Spawn bike's display.  You did that one right?  Didn't you do Casino Dreamin's display too?
> *


NO I DIDN'T DO THE SPAWN DISPLAY :biggrin: BUT I DID DO CASINO DREAMIN


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 13 2007, 04:03 PM~7250817
> *Very nice seat :thumbsup:  Classic Casino Dreamin seat
> *


 :biggrin: THANKS


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

nice work


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Feb 13 2007, 06:56 PM~7250739
> *
> 
> 
> ...


got any more pixs of that seat


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Feb 14 2007, 02:05 AM~7250845
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That is bad ass right there :thumbsup:


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

how much for a custom seat??


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Feb 13 2007, 02:54 PM~7250715
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much for some thing like this?


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

HENRY WHATSUP MAN! LONG TIME NO HEAR!!!!


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Feb 14 2007, 02:11 AM~7250901
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That display will still beat out any display ever made. Freddy, Wolverine, Spawn, etc. don't stack up to the detail put into Casino's display :thumbsup:


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

whats the starting price on displays and seats?


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Feb 14 2007, 02:14 AM~7250947
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Damn I never saw that display before. Very creative with the corner light :thumbsup:


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Feb 14 2007, 02:18 AM~7250973
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Tears of a Clown display? Damn man you did some of the best displays out there. Glad to see ya bustin out again cuz peeps were startin to forget who you were after a while. Lots of peeps been getting their own displays done by club members, etc.

Hope to see a lot more bad ass displays busting out this year :thumbsup:


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Feb 13 2007, 03:17 PM~7250967
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like this one.


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Henrys Customs I will say one of the best out there today and im glad to see Henry doing good things! :biggrin: Welcome back man!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

now post up soem prices on soem of that stuff real nice work


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

was this seat done by you?


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowforlife_@Feb 13 2007, 04:07 PM~7250863
> *how much for a custom seat??
> *


CALL 4 MORE DETAILS


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 13 2007, 04:37 PM~7251096
> *was this seat done by you?
> 
> 
> ...


NO!


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 13 2007, 04:08 PM~7250873
> *how much for some thing like this?
> *


call me 4 more info :biggrin:


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Feb 13 2007, 04:12 PM~7250918
> *HENRY WHATSUP MAN! LONG TIME NO HEAR!!!!
> *


waz up


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

I see you homie! Nice to see you around still man! Let these new school cats know whatsup!!!  :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Feb 13 2007, 04:48 PM~7251162
> *waz up
> *


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Feb 13 2007, 04:05 PM~7250849
> *nice work
> *


thanks


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

damn your good! I bet your way too expensive for me. Oh well, I can always dream.


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Feb 13 2007, 04:06 PM~7250855
> *got any more pixs of that seat
> *


no


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Feb 13 2007, 03:55 PM~7251205
> *damn your good!  I bet your way too expensive for me.  Oh well, I can always dream.
> *


x2


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

whats the starting price on displays?


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Feb 13 2007, 04:55 PM~7251205
> *damn your good!  I bet your way too expensive for me.  Oh well, I can always dream.
> *


wake up! stop dreaming, I'll work with U!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 13 2007, 05:05 PM~7251271
> *whats the starting price on displays?
> *


depends on desing,fabric


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Feb 13 2007, 06:54 PM~7250715
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whatz the price for summin like this? :biggrin: btw thatz bad ass


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Feb 13 2007, 03:17 PM~7250967
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much for some thing like this in a grey and black?


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 13 2007, 06:22 PM~7251389
> *how much for some thing like this in a grey and black?
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Feb 14 2007, 09:07 AM~7250860
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice as displays


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Feb 13 2007, 03:44 PM~7251145
> *CALL 4 MORE DETAILS
> *


WELCOME BACK  
I NEVER KNEW YOU LEFT..... I GUESS ALL THE PEEPZ DIDN'T KNOW YOU WENT TO WEST COAST CUSTOMS /MTV PIMP MY RIDE FOR AWHILE AND ALSO RUN YOUR OWN SHOP AT THE SAME TIME !! ....MAKE THAT MONEY TAKE THAT MONEY.. :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Feb 13 2007, 07:01 PM~7252148
> *WELCOME BACK
> I NEVER KNEW YOU LEFT..... I GUESS ALL THE PEEPZ DIDN'T KNOW YOU WENT TO WEST COAST CUSTOMS /MTV PIMP MY RIDE FOR AWHILE AND ALSO RUN YOUR OWN SHOP AT THE SAME TIME !! ....MAKE THAT MONEY TAKE THAT MONEY.. :biggrin:
> 
> ...


damn i love them frames with magazines  very clean


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

henry also did my seat


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Im sorry I didnt call you bro. I will get back to you tomorrow. :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

sure


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 13 2007, 05:14 PM~7250941
> *That display will still beat out any display ever made.  Freddy, Wolverine, Spawn, etc. don't stack up to the detail put into Casino's display :thumbsup:
> *



quality and detail that cant be matched


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Feb 13 2007, 08:01 PM~7252148
> *WELCOME BACK
> I NEVER KNEW YOU LEFT..... I GUESS ALL THE PEEPZ DIDN'T KNOW YOU WENT TO WEST COAST CUSTOMS /MTV PIMP MY RIDE FOR AWHILE AND ALSO RUN YOUR OWN SHOP AT THE SAME TIME !! ....MAKE THAT MONEY TAKE THAT MONEY.. :biggrin:
> 
> ...


DID HENRY EVER GET TO MEET ISH?








TOO MANY SHINEY
VERY NICE WORK


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Seen your work before. Top notch and 1st class.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Feb 13 2007, 03:14 PM~7250939
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that was for unfair advantage bike does anyone have pics of that bike


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Nice work cant wait to see what you can do for my project  "Mas Problemas" :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

WOW!!!!!


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Feb 13 2007, 09:18 PM~7253323
> *Nice work cant wait to see what you can do for my project   "Mas Problemas" :biggrin:
> *



MAS PROBLEMAS......MAN YOU TEXAS BOYZ DON'T KNOW WHEN TO QUIT!!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Feb 13 2007, 09:18 PM~7253323
> *Nice work cant wait to see what you can do for my project   "Mas Problemas" :biggrin:
> *


dayum



> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Feb 13 2007, 09:30 PM~7253489
> *MAS PROBLEMAS......MAN YOU TEXAS BOYZ DON'T KNOW WHEN TO QUIT!!
> *


x2


----------



## aftershock_818 (Nov 27, 2004)

hey henry. i just wanted to say tat i have always admired your work. i was never able to afford your stuff because i was young so i started to do my own work. you also did a lot of work for my friends from the old club neighborhod dreams. im sure reember mario (RIP) and jr. well us wanted to say that im glad your back out and cant wait to see wut ull be doin for ppl out there on the show circuit now.


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 13 2007, 09:19 PM~7253333
> *WOW!!!!!
> *



x2 :0


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 13 2007, 07:52 PM~7252908
> *DID HENRY EVER GET TO MEET ISH?
> 
> 
> ...


SURE DID .  GUY!


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by aftershock_818_@Feb 13 2007, 09:14 PM~7254140
> *hey henry. i just wanted to say tat i have always admired your work. i was never able to afford your stuff because i was young so i started to do my own work. you also did a lot of work for my friends from the old club neighborhod dreams. im sure  reember mario (RIP) and jr. well us wanted to say that im glad your back out and cant wait to see wut ull be doin for ppl out there on the show circuit now.
> *


THANKS!
:angel: SURE I REMEMBER MARIO R I P!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

*))))))))))))))) PRICES PLEASE!!!!!!(((((((((((((((*


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 13 2007, 10:24 PM~7255154
> *))))))))))))))) PRICES PLEASE!!!!!!(((((((((((((((
> *


 :biggrin: so many diff. prices call me on thursday for more info! :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowforlife_@Feb 13 2007, 06:07 PM~7250863
> *how much for a custom seat??
> *


you already got a custom seat fool








:cheesy:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

hahahaha


----------



## aftershock_818 (Nov 27, 2004)

hey henry i was wonderin if u know the bike pinnacle??? i did his display the orange one. i was wonderin if u saw it and wut u thought of it??? id appreciate ur feedback


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 14 2007, 02:37 AM~7251096
> *was this seat done by you?
> 
> 
> ...



Come on man he does better quality than that especially on seats :twak:

He uses better material and he would have put some mirror tiles around the edges, he would not have put that store bought plaque on the back.

Henry's is like the master of the upholstered banana seat.


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 13 2007, 11:39 PM~7255416
> *you already got a custom seat fool
> 
> 
> ...


wahahahaha :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 13 2007, 11:02 PM~7256305
> *Come on man he does better quality than that especially on seats :twak:
> 
> He uses better material and he would have put some mirror tiles around the edges, he would not have put that store bought plaque on the back.
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 14 2007, 12:02 AM~7256305
> *Come on man he does better quality than that especially on seats :twak:
> 
> He uses better material and he would have put some mirror tiles around the edges, he would not have put that store bought plaque on the back.
> ...


the plaque on the back says schwinn sting ray it was added by me the guy i got the seat from said it was done in la but dont know who


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Feb 13 2007, 03:53 PM~7250693
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   :biggrin:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

do you pick the design and color or the customer


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Feb 14 2007, 07:21 PM~7263460
> *do you pick the design and color or the customer
> *


BOTH CUSTOMER AND I :biggrin:


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by aftershock_818_@Feb 13 2007, 11:57 PM~7256255
> *hey henry i was wonderin if u know the bike pinnacle??? i did his display the orange one. i was wonderin if u saw it and wut u thought of it??? id appreciate ur feedback
> *


  DON'T KNOW PINNACLE?? SEND ME A PIC.


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Feb 14 2007, 11:36 PM~7264120
> * DON'T KNOW PINNACLE?? SEND ME A PIC.
> *



















HEARS A PIX OF MIAMI 07


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by aftershock_818_@Feb 13 2007, 11:57 PM~7256255
> *hey henry i was wonderin if u know the bike pinnacle??? i did his display the orange one. i was wonderin if u saw it and wut u thought of it??? id appreciate ur feedback
> *


 :biggrin: SAW YOUR DISPLAY LOOKS GOOD KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK :biggrin:


----------



## aftershock_818 (Nov 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Feb 14 2007, 08:51 PM~7264269
> *:biggrin: SAW YOUR DISPLAY LOOKS GOOD KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK :biggrin:
> *


thnx bro. i appreciate it a lot coming from you.


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Feb 13 2007, 06:56 PM~7250739
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS SHIT IS FUKIN TIGHT JUST WOULD NEED SOME CHANGE FOR MY LIKEING BUT SHIT IS BAD 
OUT OF ALL THE SEATS U POST THIS ONE TO ME IF DRIFFENT


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

henry did you have any pics the coffin seat of possessed


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

PM SENT


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

man i love your biscut tucks


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Feb 14 2007, 09:32 PM~7265279
> *THIS SHIT IS FUKIN TIGHT JUST WOULD NEED SOME CHANGE FOR MY LIKEING BUT SHIT IS BAD
> OUT OF ALL THE SEATS U POST THIS ONE TO ME IF DRIFFENT
> *


i like the little compartment in that seat too, never seen anything like that


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

do you build trailors


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Feb 13 2007, 03:54 PM~7250715
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Henry how much for a turntable cover only and seat?


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## BUBBA LOKZTA (Feb 3, 2007)

i want a custom seat but i need to know how much because of what i wat on it


----------



## BUBBA LOKZTA (Feb 3, 2007)

:thumbsup: something like that red rag but blue


----------



## legionlegend (Aug 9, 2006)

Wassup henry this is daniel with the bad 2 da bone bike...everybody from brawley said whadup


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## SCHWINN_RIDER*73 (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

TTT


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

weres henry?


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 7 2007, 08:43 AM~7426790
> *weres henry?
> *


@ THE SHOP! WORKING ON THE NEXT PROJECT.?? :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Mar 7 2007, 09:36 AM~7427159
> *@ THE SHOP! WORKING ON THE NEXT PROJECT.?? :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

where can i get them little mirrors and how much?


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@Mar 10 2007, 09:13 AM~7449900
> *where can i get them little mirrors and how much?
> *


MIRRORS ARE HAND CUT TO SIZE.WHAT SIZE DO YOU NEED / HOW LONG?


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Mar 7 2007, 08:36 AM~7427159
> *@ THE SHOP! WORKING ON THE NEXT PROJECT.?? :biggrin:
> *


 hno: hno:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

Damn, those displays are nice. I will have to call and find out some prices :biggrin:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

ttt


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)

new project :biggrin:


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)

new project :biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

looks like an alligator


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Nice work any more pic.'s of that aladdin bike


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS+Mar 27 2007, 03:24 PM~7563675-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Mar 27 2007, 06:24 PM~7563675
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that going on a Steve Irwin tribute bike? :roflmao:
Don't get me wrong the craftsmanship is awsome, it's just a weird looking design.


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Mar 27 2007, 02:22 PM~7563665
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That display is trashed now.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 28 2007, 07:27 AM~7566498
> *That display is trashed now.
> *


What happened to it? :tears: I always liked that display


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

U DO SOME BAD ASS WORK! WHAT'S UR PRICE RANGE WORK FOR SEATS AND DISPLAY?


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 30 2007, 03:03 PM~7586488
> *U DO SOME BAD ASS WORK! WHAT'S UR PRICE RANGE WORK FOR SEATS AND DISPLAY?
> *


Best way is to find out is to call his shop. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 28 2007, 06:29 AM~7567864
> *What happened to it? :tears:  I always liked that display
> *


It was just really beat down. The sun killed it and it was kinda faded.


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Mar 27 2007, 03:18 PM~7564010
> *is that going on a Steve Irwin tribute bike?  :roflmao:
> Don't get me wrong the craftsmanship is awsome, it's just a weird looking design.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Apr 2 2007, 07:53 PM~7606244
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Apr 2 2007, 07:53 PM~7606244
> *:nicoderm:
> *


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Apr 9 2007, 06:52 PM~7653470
> *
> *


 :0


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Apr 15 2007, 10:51 AM~7695268
> *:0
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Apr 18 2007, 05:28 PM~7722607
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Apr 18 2007, 08:40 PM~7724711
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Apr 18 2007, 08:40 PM~7724711
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Apr 22 2007, 12:14 PM~7747867
> *:nicoderm:
> *


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

How much something like that go for ? Give me a price


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Apr 25 2007, 05:45 PM~7773941
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like the inside of a watermelon :biggrin:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

BUMP


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

hey i tryed callin him but he's not answerin. most think i'm a bill colletor


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@May 1 2007, 04:13 AM~7806284
> *hey i tryed callin him but he's not answerin. most think i'm a bill colletor
> *



He's probably busy workin on something.


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 30 2007, 06:13 PM~7806284
> *hey i tryed callin him but he's not answerin. most think i'm a bill colletor
> *


BILL COLLECTERS??????????
:roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@May 1 2007, 06:47 PM~7810375
> *BILL COLLECTERS??????????
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :buttkick:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



That's what I was thinking. That dude's probably speaking from experience screening collectors :roflmao:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 30 2007, 05:13 PM~7806284
> *hey i tryed callin him but he's not answerin. most think i'm a bill colletor
> *


HE'S WORKING ON A SECRET PROJECT......COMING TO A SHOW NEAR YOU :0


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@May 2 2007, 05:22 PM~7821981
> *HE'S WORKING ON A SECRET PROJECT......COMING TO A SHOW NEAR YOU :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

BUMP :nicoderm:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 13 2007, 04:14 PM~7250941
> *That display will still beat out any display ever made.  Freddy, Wolverine, Spawn, etc. don't stack up to the detail put into Casino's display :thumbsup:
> *


THIS DISPLAY IS CLEAN BUT I REALLY DONT THINK THAT ITS BETTER THAN WOLVERINES DISPLAY........FREDDYS MAYBE BUT NOT WOLVERINE!! :nono:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@May 15 2007, 08:44 PM~7913030
> *
> *


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

im gonna need to talk to u soon..about a seat..wit neons how much u think that will be


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)

" JUST MADE "


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@May 19 2007, 01:21 PM~7936857
> *im gonna need to talk to u soon..about a seat..wit neons how much u think that will be
> *


CALL WHEN READY (626)358-6463


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@May 19 2007, 01:24 PM~7936869
> *CALL WHEN READY (626)358-6463
> *


  thanks


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@May 19 2007, 01:21 PM~7936859
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS HENRY IT LOOKS BADD ASS  SEE YOU LATER


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@May 19 2007, 01:21 PM~7936859
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@May 20 2007, 06:21 AM~7936859
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

lookn 4 an upgrade
r turntabels ncluded?








do u do car displays?


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)

I COULD INCLUDE A TURNTABLE IN YOUR DISPLAY/ UP GRADE. AS FAR AS CAR DISPLAYS YES I DO ! CALL FOR MOER DETAILS / PRICEING.(626)358-6463


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

hey henry, ima be callin you this week about some stuff for my bikes...


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@May 23 2007, 12:42 PM~7964138
> *I COULD INCLUDE A TURNTABLE IN YOUR DISPLAY/ UP GRADE. AS FAR AS CAR DISPLAYS YES I DO ! CALL FOR MOER DETAILS / PRICEING.(626)358-6463
> *


 hno: $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)

HEY NACHO BIKE LOOKS GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)

WHATZ UP JR :thumbsup:


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## NOTORIOUS68 (Nov 8, 2004)

Those came out real good Henry... :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)

:thumbsup: THANKS


----------



## bastre (Jun 5, 2007)

:worship: :worship:


----------



## LOW8RIDER (Nov 20, 2006)

great works henry


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)

:thumbsup: THANKS!


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

DAMN, THIS IS A NICE TOPIC


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Jun 4 2007, 11:33 AM~8038582
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like that, nice and simple. how much for something like that?


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jun 10 2007, 11:22 AM~8076399
> *i like that, nice and simple.  how much for something like that?
> *


the best way to find out is to call his shop. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@May 23 2007, 02:42 PM~7964138
> *I COULD INCLUDE A TURNTABLE IN YOUR DISPLAY/ UP GRADE. AS FAR AS CAR DISPLAYS YES I DO ! CALL FOR MOER DETAILS / PRICEING.(626)358-6463
> *


any pics of car ones????


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Jun 11 2007, 07:23 PM~8085861
> *any pics of car ones????
> *


YES YOU COULD LOOK UP HENRYS CUSTOMS UNDER( CUSTOM INTERIORS) :biggrin:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Jun 11 2007, 08:47 PM~8086122
> *YES YOU COULD LOOK UP HENRYS CUSTOMS UNDER( CUSTOM INTERIORS) :biggrin:
> *


nice work homie


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Jun 11 2007, 08:46 PM~8086592
> *nice work homie
> *


 :biggrin: THANKS!


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

There's the bike that Alligator lookin seat went on. Looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 14 2007, 06:43 AM~8102201
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS REAL GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

DO YOU SELL TURNTABLES ? IF SO HOW MUCH SEND ME A PM WITH THE PRICE.IM IN THE MARKET FOR 1


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)

> DO YOU SELL TURNTABLES ? IF SO HOW MUCH SEND ME A PM WITH THE PRICE.IM IN THE MARKET FOR 1


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Henry's does excellent work. He's been on top of the game for as long as I can remember.


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 14 2007, 05:04 PM~8106146
> *Henry's does excellent work.  He's been on top of the game for as long as I can remember.
> *


 :thumbsup: THANKS TONY O :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Jun 15 2007, 04:59 PM~8109639
> *:thumbsup: THANKS TONY O  :thumbsup:
> *



Let me know if you ever need to get any laser cut parts for any of your display pieces. I can get wood and plexi laser cut too


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

we got to put this at TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Jun 19 2007, 07:04 PM~8138013
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :0


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Jun 21 2007, 04:35 PM~8150450
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Jun 23 2007, 08:54 PM~8163760
> *
> *


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

TTT FOR HENRYS Customs


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Jun 24 2007, 10:50 AM~8165946
> *TTT FOR HENRYS Customs
> *


x2


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Jun 24 2007, 07:07 PM~8168425
> *x2
> *


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:nono:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Jun 25 2007, 05:51 PM~8174930
> *:nono:
> *


 :0


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Jun 24 2007, 08:50 PM~8165946
> *TTT FOR HENRYS Customs
> *


Long time no see. only 1 more month till D-Day hno: :ugh:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Wheres the pics homie? Im tired of seeing smiles and ttt. :biggrin:


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 28 2007, 07:49 PM~8197964
> *Wheres the pics homie? Im tired of seeing smiles and ttt.  :biggrin:
> *


COMING SOON TO A SHOW NEAR YOU! THEN TO LIL !SORRY CAN'T SHOW WORK FIRST 
:no:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Jun 29 2007, 06:09 PM~8205030
> *COMING SOON TO A SHOW NEAR YOU! THEN TO LIL !SORRY CAN'T SHOW WORK FIRST
> :no:
> *


 :0


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 28 2007, 06:49 PM~8197964
> *Wheres the pics homie? Im tired of seeing smiles and ttt.  :biggrin:
> *


X2 :0


----------



## Mr.NoLimit (Nov 14, 2005)

how much for some thing like this but purple and blue and where u put glass can you put tha superman semblo let me know please really waqnt it bad thanks and god bless


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Jun 29 2007, 05:09 PM~8205030
> *COMING SOON TO A SHOW NEAR YOU! THEN TO LIL !SORRY CAN'T SHOW WORK FIRST
> :no:
> *


 :0


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Jul 7 2007, 04:33 PM~8255828
> *:0
> *


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

pics??? :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Jun 29 2007, 08:09 PM~8205030
> *COMING SOON TO A SHOW NEAR YOU! THEN TO LIL !SORRY CAN'T SHOW WORK FIRST
> :no:
> *


Thanks Henry, i got my seat in today :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

Just wanted to say what's up Henry, hope your doing good bro! Always love them displays & interiors that you get down on much props bro.


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)

PLAYBOY BIKE :biggrin:


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)

JUST RELEASED!! :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Jul 21 2007, 07:09 PM~8360802
> *
> 
> 
> ...


seen this at the show today he got best display


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@Jul 21 2007, 07:19 PM~8360836
> *seen this at the show today he got best display
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: COOL


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Jul 21 2007, 09:07 PM~8360793
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN!!! mad props


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

niiiiiiiiiiiiiccccccceeeeeee!!!!


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

Clean Seat


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

thats cool :thumbsup:


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Jul 21 2007, 07:07 PM~8360793
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  nice seat


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

HENRY YOU PUT IT DOWN!!!! :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Jul 21 2007, 07:53 PM~8360991
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: COOL
> *


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Jul 21 2007, 09:07 PM~8360793
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: seat came out clean thanks


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

any more pics.


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Jul 21 2007, 06:53 PM~8360991
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: COOL
> *


SOME NEW PROJECTS ...HUH?? :nicoderm:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Jul 21 2007, 06:53 PM~8360991
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: COOL
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Jul 21 2007, 07:53 PM~8360991
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: COOL
> *


clean out your pm box homie!!! im tryin to keep my business on the d.l... :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 23 2007, 10:30 AM~8370723
> *:biggrin: seat came out clean thanks
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Jul 21 2007, 07:09 PM~8360802
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 11 2007, 09:55 PM~8531794
> *:thumbsup:
> *


x2 that is nice :biggrin:


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Feb 13 2007, 03:59 PM~7250776
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 I THINK THIS IS YOUR BEST WORK EVER, I SAW IT AT THE 96' SUMMER JAM IN LA, I LOVE IT ALL, THE SEAT, THE DISPLAY, THE SIGN, THE FROG LIGHT,THE COLORS EVEN THE TURN TABLE BAR. THE CURVES SET IT APART FROM THE REST OF YOUR WORK IT JUST FLOWS, NOT SQUARE LIKE THE OTHERS. OH AND FROGGY STYLE IS ONE OF THE BEST BIKES EVER VERY UNDER RATED. POST MORE PICS OF THE BIKE


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRodriguez_@Aug 13 2007, 06:16 AM~8540795
> *:0
> *


What up . Anthony :wave:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

i got to say u and bob & sons are the best


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

TTT


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Aug 20 2007, 07:49 PM~8601020
> *What up . Anthony :wave:
> *


WHATS UP, IT'S BEEN A LONG TIME


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I cant wait to see what else is you guys are working on. :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Sep 1 2007, 12:26 AM~8690723
> *ttt :0  :biggrin:
> *



what does that mean


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Aug 31 2007, 11:33 PM~8690742
> *what does that mean
> *


That means no new pics.


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 1 2007, 07:54 PM~8691109
> *That means no new pics.
> *


aww shucks


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Post pics. of Henry's work. :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Hey, Henry I sent you a PM


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRodriguez_@Aug 27 2007, 01:06 AM~8648621
> *WHATS UP, IT'S BEEN A LONG TIME
> *


IT SURE HAS ,ITS BEEN 4 YEARS. YOU GOING TO VEGAS???


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

mehhh


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

TTT


----------



## neu exposure socal (Aug 14, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Any more pics. :cheesy:


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)

hey lamark bike looked go! :thumbsup:


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)

:thumbsup: bike looks good


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

sup henry. hey what kind of glue do you use for the pexiglass? i pulled the display out of storage to clean it up and the glass on the posts fell off. imma have to hit you up in the near future i need some touch up work done to it also.


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wikedmexikan_@Oct 14 2007, 05:25 PM~8999632
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how mch for your display :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

What else you been workin on? :dunno:


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Oct 14 2007, 05:27 PM~8999651
> *how mch for your display :biggrin:
> *


sorry mayne. :no: thinking about bringing it out for the meanwhile.


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

nice pics Henry :thumbsup:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

T
T
T


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Oct 13 2007, 09:22 AM~8991629
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  hey i didnt know u where there! wanted to meet u! glad u liked it. may be callin u for some 2008 work :biggrin:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Los photos Henry, Donde estan!!!


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Feb 13 2007, 04:07 PM~7250860
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much will it cost for a kustom Aztec theme seat or display


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Feb 13 2007, 05:11 PM~7250901
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much do u think was put into this bike


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Feb 13 2007, 11:20 PM~7255100
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IS THIS THE SAME OWNER OF LIVIN LEGEND


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Nov 1 2007, 06:34 PM~9134362
> *IS THIS THE SAME OWNER OF LIVIN LEGEND
> *


No. 

Maybe someone needs to go out there and help Henry work on some stuff? :dunno:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

it is the same display actualy but that trike aint the early version of living legend

and casino dreamin has 40gs on it that why its so damn legendary


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

waddup eric?


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 2 2007, 11:47 PM~9141319
> *it is the same display actualy but that trike aint the early version of living legend
> 
> and casino dreamin has 40gs on it that why its so damn legendary
> *


damm 40G's on a bike, crazy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 

he realy should take it out again, even if i know that will not happen i keep sayin it :biggrin:


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Nov 2 2007, 03:59 PM~9141441
> *damm 40G's on a bike, crazy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :0  :0
> 
> he realy should take it out again, even if i know that will not happen i keep sayin it  :biggrin:
> *


I REALLY DOUGHT HE HAS 40 GS ,I BET 10 -15 AT THE MOST ,CONECTIONS.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Nov 2 2007, 05:59 PM~9141441
> *damm 40G's on a bike, crazy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :0  :0
> 
> he realy should take it out again, even if i know that will not happen i keep sayin it  :biggrin:
> *


just like if i put a ticket on paint for 2000....i did it myself...i didnt pay chit...look at it that way.

if anyone paid 40 gs slap that mother for that chit! thats a h2 right thur!


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

ask tony , chris , toyshop the experts of the game 
mike spend allot i mean alot on that bike 10gs just on on them fonzy murals they suposevly the best i mean best murals hes ever done


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 2 2007, 09:37 PM~9143119
> *ask tony , chris , toyshop the experts of the game
> mike spend allot i mean alot on that bike 10gs just on on them fonzy murals they suposevly the best i mean best murals hes ever done
> *


40 gs is a nice ass ride...before signing that check...i would have to ck myself...

10 gs on murals...thats silly, im an artist...i have respect for the fonze as well!
whats he building now?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 3 2007, 05:37 AM~9143119
> *ask tony , chris , toyshop the experts of the game
> mike spend allot i mean alot on that bike 10gs just on on them fonzy murals they suposevly the best i mean best murals hes ever done
> *


Agreed. I dont think he has $40K in it , lets be more realistic, more like somewhere in the $25K - $30K price range. Everyhing was machined out, he went to the best in the biz for everything on that bike as far as the face parts. Remember, back in the day of that bike you didnt have all the shops out there you can go to like you do nowadays. He didnt cut corners like a lot of us do nowadays ya know we may sacrifice paint for engraving or display for a frame but we're always compromising on something or another, Mike didn't compromise on a damn thing on that bike. He was in it to win it, he went above and beyond what anybody did on a bike :thumbsup:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

noting after that i think he build the 7up bike?
for that commertial and i think thats it im not so sure tony o can fill ya in


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 3 2007, 05:42 AM~9143154
> *noting after that i think he build the 7up bike?
> for that commertial and i think thats it im not so sure tony o can fill ya in
> *


Sprite bike fooker :twak: 7up Bike is the fucking hater that talked all this shit, I called him out, and he never came on here again remember? Keep your soda bikes straight :buttkick:

Agreed though, he didnt do anything after the commercial,he faded away and is just living life ya know?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 2 2007, 09:42 PM~9143150
> *Agreed.  I dont think he has $40K in it , lets be more realistic,  more like somewhere in the $25K - $30K price range.  Everyhing was machined out, he went to the best in the biz for everything on that bike as far as the face parts.  Remember, back in the day of that bike you didnt have all the shops out there you can go to like you do nowadays.  He didnt cut corners like a lot of us do nowadays ya know we may sacrifice paint for engraving or display for a frame but we're always compromising on something or another, Mike didn't compromise on a damn thing on that bike.  He was in it to win it, he went above and beyond what anybody did on a bike :thumbsup:
> *


back then...all gold craze..

i know alot of peeps fronted on the electro vs dipped! < big difference in cash there...

that chit was over the top for the day!


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 2 2007, 07:44 PM~9143166
> *Sprite bike fooker :twak:  7up Bike is the fucking hater that talked all this shit, I called him out, and he never came on here again remember?  Keep your soda bikes straight :buttkick:
> 
> Agreed though, he didnt do anything after the commercial,he faded away and is just living life ya know?
> *


:rofl: fuck coke bikes hahaha sorrrrrry tony  
but dont he have that bike just stored n shit 
well just have to wait till he dies or somting for some one to bring it out again aint we?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 2 2007, 09:48 PM~9143185
> *:rofl: fuck coke bikes hahaha sorrrrrry tony
> but dont he have that bike just stored n shit
> well just have to wait till he dies or somting for some one to bring it out again aint we?
> *


if his gold was dipped 24k chit...its all flaked off by now...

i know on my old impala that chit whore out fast!


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 2 2007, 07:37 PM~9143119
> *ask tony , chris , toyshop the experts of the game
> mike spend allot i mean alot on that bike 10gs just on on them fonzy murals they suposevly the best i mean best murals hes ever done
> *


trust me home boy they aint the only ones that have been around the bike scene that long,. 10 gs i dont think so, ( experts)


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:uh: estas bien pendejo


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

H-E-N-R-Y


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G Style+Nov 10 2007, 11:53 PM~9201491-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When are you guys going down there again? Maybe you guys can take some pics of whatevers going on down there?


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)

:no: :no: :nicoderm: SORRY NO PICS OF ON GOING PROJECTS :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

MEHHHH


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

ttt for henrys customs


----------



## betosbomb (Sep 11, 2007)

I WILL BE GETTING WITH YOU FOR YOU TO HOOK ME UP WITH SOME OF YOUR WORK.


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Pics!?


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

im thinking about building a display for my diamond bike cool shit henery keep the good work coming


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Feb 13 2007, 03:53 PM~7250693
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

hey does henry accept payments???...i dont think i can fork up 125 for a seat in one time


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 14 2007, 01:28 AM~9224320
> *
> *


i think he's going to sell that bike and display.


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

HENRY'S CUSTOMS	85
Hustler on the go	66
G Style	44
TonyO	17
socios b.c. prez	12
76'_SCHWINN	10
lowridersfinest	7
Cut N 3's	6
eric ramos	6
juangotti	5
CE 707	5
Wickeddragon68	5
Str8crazy80	4
NorCalLux	4
GrimReaper	4
show-bound	4
STR8_CLOWN'N	3
mitchell26	3
SIC'N'TWISTED	3
aftershock_818	3
chamuco61	3
wikedmexikan	3
PurpleLicious	3
BUBBA LOKZTA	2
BABOSO HYDROS	2
GRodriguez	2
slo	2
OGDinoe1	2
FREAKY BEHAVIOR	2
viejitocencoast	2
fool	2
lowforlife	2
luxuriousloc's	2
noe_from_texas	2
bastre	1
las_crucez	1
Stickz	1
BigTex	1
Hernan	1
FRISCOSOLDIER	1
legionlegend	1
LOW8RIDER	1
AMB1800	1
SAUL	1
D Twist	1
ShotCallers O.C.	1
JUSTDEEZ	1
LILHOBBZ805	1
NOSEUPORSHUTUP	1
neu exposure socal	1
excalibur	1
Supaf|y in the Ky	1
Death Dealer	1
SCHWINN_RIDER*73	1
78 Monte 4 Life	1
73monte	1
LowerDinU	1
bad news	1
ozzylowrider	1
Jodoka	1
REC	1
DSweet LuX	1
PROPHECY C.C.CEO	1
betosbomb	1
NOTORIOUS68	1
lowriderjoker77	1
THUGGNASTY	1
RAY_512	1
kiki	1
RO-BC	1
Mr.NoLimit	1
chris2low	1


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

what??


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FRISCOSOLDIER_@Nov 19 2007, 05:05 PM~9261494
> *what??
> *


x2 :uh:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

it's how many times a person has posted in this topic


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 19 2007, 06:03 PM~9261475
> *HENRY'S CUSTOMS	85
> Hustler on the go	66
> G Style	44
> ...



You got a lot of time on your hands to do that. :biggrin: 





J/K


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 19 2007, 06:03 PM~9261475
> *HENRY'S CUSTOMS	85
> HUSTLER ON THE GO	68 :0
> G Style	44
> ...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

thats all the "TTT" you do


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Nov 20 2007, 04:25 PM~9268534
> *You got a lot of time on your hands to do that. :biggrin:
> J/K
> *


All you gotta do is click on the number of posts on a topic and it will give you that information for any topic.


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Got to TTT for the homie Henry.


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 20 2007, 06:02 PM~9269208
> *All you gotta do is click on the number of posts on a topic and it will give you that information for any topic.
> *


I know just playing around. :cheesy:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Nov 21 2007, 07:55 PM~9277515
> *Got to TTT for the homie Henry.
> *


tell henry to take a break and take pic, then post them


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 21 2007, 07:56 PM~9277525
> *tell henry to take a break and take pic, then post them
> *


x1000


and fuck pms post some prices in gerneral


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Feb 13 2007, 04:59 PM~7250776
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i did not know this was henrys brother


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 21 2007, 06:56 PM~9277525
> *tell henry to take a break and take pic, then post them
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

this thread is a lost cause TTT forever.


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

only until I get my seat done! that might be a couple of months though. thats last on my list.


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 22 2007, 07:54 PM~9284967
> *this thread is a lost cause TTT forever.
> *


 :uh: IVE BEEN TELLING HENRY TO POST MORE PICS , BUT HE HAS JUST BEEN REAL BUSY WITH WITH A FEW PROJECTS.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Nov 24 2007, 04:18 PM~9295114
> *:uh: IVE BEEN TELLING HENRY TO POST MORE PICS , BUT HE HAS JUST BEEN REAL BUSY WITH WITH A FEW PROJECTS.
> *


why does he log in and dont post shit? it only less than 5 minute to load to his computer, then to put them on photobucket


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

HENRY'S CUSTOMS


'THE ORIGINAL'



Member Group: Members
Joined: Aug 2006 Profile Options Add to contact list 
Find member's posts 
Find member's topics 
Ignore User 



Active Stats 
User's local time Nov 24 2007, 03:25 PM 
Total Cumulative Posts 334 
( 0.7 posts per day / 0.01% of total forum posts ) 
Most active in Custom Interiors
( 196 posts / 59% of this member's active posts ) 
*Last Active Nov 20, 2007 - 07:20 PM* 
Status (Offline)


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Henry more pics.. :biggrin:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 24 2007, 02:25 PM~9295144
> *why does he log in and dont post shit? it only less than 5 minute to load to his computer, then  to put them on photobucket
> *


HE DON'T HAVE TO MUCH TIME CAUSE HE'S AT HIS OTHER JOB.


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Dec 2 2007, 11:04 PM~9358594
> *HE DON'T HAVE TO MUCH TIME CAUSE HE'S AT HIS OTHER JOB.
> *


what does he need two jobs for? Great work on my seat Henry


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

like I said, he will be doing mine in due time. Im working 2 jobs too just so I can get my new, best personal bike ever done. Im encouraging all my club members to get their seats done by henry too!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 22 2007, 09:54 PM~9284967
> *this thread is a lost cause TTT forever.
> *


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

.


----------



## Six-o-two (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Feb 13 2007, 10:20 PM~7255100
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Henry, send me a pm on the price on this display !! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Six-o-two_@Dec 22 2007, 03:12 PM~9509301
> *Henry, send me a pm on the price on this display !! :biggrin:
> *


thats a negative ghostrider


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

This post has been edited by juangotti: Today, 10:20 AM


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Post some pics. :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Dec 26 2007, 09:52 PM~9538772
> *Post some pics. :biggrin:
> *


x2 :yes:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Dec 27 2007, 12:06 AM~9539770
> *x2 :yes:
> *


X3


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Please anybody. :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

very nice work


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 13 2007, 04:58 PM~7250762
> *Nice displays post up pics of Spawn bike's display.  You did that one right?  Didn't you do Casino Dreamin's display too?
> *


juanitos did spawn


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)

PICS ARE COMING SOON !!!!!!! FOR 2008 !!!!!! 
"ALLWAYS WORTH THE WAIT "


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Jan 11 2008, 05:13 PM~9671093
> *PICS ARE COMING SOON !!!!!!! FOR 2008 !!!!!!
> "ALLWAYS WORTH THE WAIT "
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Jan 11 2008, 06:13 PM~9671093
> *PICS ARE COMING SOON !!!!!!! FOR 2008 !!!!!!
> "ALLWAYS WORTH THE WAIT "
> *


 hno:


----------



## Six-o-two (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Jul 21 2007, 07:19 PM~8360836
> *seen this at the show today he got best display
> *


Henry, I need this !!!!!!!!!!!
plz PM with price and how much shipped to AZ ??????


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

does any one know what kinda seat that is? looks like a 16". its different cause its a bit curved.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 13 2008, 01:57 PM~9682751
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a schwinn seat but there really rare. I dont know if they came on some lil tigers or what. I tried finding one for my trike but I couldnt find one for a decent price.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 13 2008, 04:40 PM~9684088
> *Thats a schwinn seat but there really rare. I dont know if they came on some lil tigers or what. I tried finding one for my trike but I couldnt find one for a decent price.
> *


maybe off a pixie? kinda hare to tell if its a 12" or 16".


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Its either a 12" or 16" seat. I heard you can also use a unicycle seat but the Schwinn ones are nice cause they have the two seat pans.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 13 2008, 06:04 PM~9685020
> *Its either a 12" or 16" seat. I heard you can also use a unicycle seat but the Schwinn ones are nice cause they have the two seat pans.
> *


the hunt begins.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 13 2008, 07:12 PM~9685111
> *the hunt begins.
> *


here you go


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 13 2008, 08:27 PM~9685276
> *here you go
> 
> 
> ...


item number pm? :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

starting bid is $65.00


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 13 2008, 06:27 PM~9685276
> *here you go
> 
> 
> ...


whats that style seat called?


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 13 2008, 02:57 PM~9682751
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that seat is prob from a schwinn tandem "mini twin" they came on some lil tigers too! and i've seen em on a couple of run a bouts. 

there are also some seats like that on tricycles and other 12" bikes


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

around how much is his basic luv seats


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm getting my display back from Henry's next month :cheesy:


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

WHATS UP HENRY ? ILL BE HITING U UP SOON AGAIN...


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jan 26 2008, 05:17 AM~9787951
> *I'm getting my display back from Henry's next month  :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@Jan 27 2008, 03:04 AM~9794215
> *WHATS UP HENRY ? ILL BE HITING U UP SOON AGAIN...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 13 2008, 07:12 PM~9685111
> *the hunt begins.
> *











you can always use a beach cruzer seat like i did?whole lot of detail.i got this for $5 at the flea market and just got another on ebay for $20 :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Feb 3 2008, 07:47 AM~9854037
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a real clean seat. but im not a big fan of them. 

i realy want one of them small banana lookin seats.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 3 2008, 09:55 PM~9858125
> *thats a real clean seat. but im not a big fan of them.
> 
> i realy want one of them small banana lookin seats.
> *


make one


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 13 2008, 07:27 PM~9685276
> *here you go
> 
> 
> ...


That would look nice all chromed out! :0


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

got my seat today, great job :thumbsup: :thumbsup: good looking out


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Thank You Henry for You Hard Work on this display !!!!!








I will post more pics :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

Nice :biggrin:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 3 2008, 07:17 PM~10081003
> *Thank You Henry for You Hard Work on this display !!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

can someone post up his address


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Mar 11 2008, 05:25 PM~10141277
> *can someone post up his address
> *


I got it bro


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Mar 11 2008, 07:25 AM~10141277
> *can someone post up his address
> *


Henry's Custom
804 E. Huntington Dr. Suite A
Monrovia CA 91016
626-358-6463


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)

just released :biggrin:


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I wish you would post some prices up man.


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 3 2008, 08:17 PM~10081003
> *Thank You Henry for You Hard Work on this display !!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


thank you 
:thumbsup: bike looks good :biggrin:


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 11 2008, 10:24 PM~10148305
> *I wish you would post some prices up man.
> *


every project is different colors /designs / etc..................... so prices change from project to project!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

something like the one above.


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Mar 11 2008, 10:24 PM~10148309
> *thank you
> :thumbsup: bike looks good :biggrin:
> *


Wait to see the new parts next month


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)

new seat style for ( 08 ) :biggrin:


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

Damn thats nice!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

how much for something like that?


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

man thats awsome


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REYXTC_@Mar 14 2008, 07:20 PM~10171052
> *Damn thats nice!
> *


THANKS
:thumbsup:


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Mar 14 2008, 08:49 PM~10171711
> *man thats awsome
> *


THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Mar 14 2008, 08:18 PM~10171032
> *
> 
> 
> ...


gotta get one of those


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

very nice, great job henry  




> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Mar 14 2008, 07:17 PM~10171029
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chris23 (Nov 1, 2007)

CLEAN :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

The Display From Henry's Custom , Thank You Henry for you'r Professional Work !!


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Thank You Henry !!! , I will call you in aout 2 months to add more to the display :biggrin:


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Apr 23 2008, 07:18 AM~10481309
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Taco's seat :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: hot$tuff5964


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Mar 14 2008, 08:17 PM~10171029
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much ?????


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 22 2008, 09:54 PM~10481744
> *how much ?????
> *


x2


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

o great here go dumbass wanna copy me great i mean i copied someone else but my bike is clean soon to be heavy hitter and dick head gonna try and copy let me guess henry is on your team huh


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 24 2008, 06:26 PM~10495624
> *o great here go dumbass wanna copy me great i mean i copied someone else but my bike is clean soon to be heavy hitter and dick head gonna try and copy let me guess henry is on your team huh
> *


waiting for the paper work.lol Im sure he pmd him swangin on his huevos.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

yeah but ya know what henry aint no sucker he been in this game and buisness for along as time lol d probably gonna garauntee a 1 day turnaround lol with henry good luck wit dat shit lol


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

he did my seat over 6 years ago and it still look just as good as when I got it


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Feb 13 2007, 05:06 PM~7250854
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what happened to this one


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

thats from casino dreamin' i think


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

PM SENT!!!


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

henry got down on mine :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

TTT for a GOOD shop. TTB to all the BS topics


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

yep


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

bump for good work


----------



## RECKLESS RAUL (Aug 21, 2007)

HOW MUCH FOR A FULL DISPLAY 10x10 WITH THE COLORS ORANGE,RED, AND YELLOW WITH MIRRORS. I HAVE THE TURN TABLE ALREADY. THE THEAM IS PIRATES AND TREASURES. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

TTT


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

pm me with a price of a display just a standerd display


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## alexs70schwinn (Jan 24, 2008)

pm me with the price of basic display :wave:


----------



## alexs70schwinn (Jan 24, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 13 2008, 06:51 AM~10642707
> *TTT for a GOOD shop.  TTB to all the BS topics
> *


x 1 million


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

denver LRM 2008


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Jul 7 2008, 10:35 PM~11034279
> *denver LRM 2008
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

just got my boys seat thanks alot homie, can wait to see how the other 2 seats come out


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

very bad ass. but damn henry is $$$


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

you get what you pay for  













> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 8 2008, 07:15 PM~11041669
> *very bad ass. but damn henry is $$$
> *


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jul 8 2008, 09:24 PM~11041757
> *you get what you pay for
> 
> 
> ...


???$$$$


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

love the work & craftsman ship seriously nice work.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DETACHED_@Jul 9 2008, 02:03 AM~11044465
> *love the work & craftsman ship seriously nice work.
> *


x2


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Henry is the BEST :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Jul 7 2008, 09:35 PM~11034279
> *denver LRM 2008
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: CONGRATS BIKE LOOKS GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jul 8 2008, 07:24 PM~11041757
> *you get what you pay for
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jul 9 2008, 11:14 AM~11046479
> *Henry is the BEST  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: THANKS


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jul 26 2008, 12:46 AM~11182648
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

thanks for my nephews seats Henry :thumbsup: a man of his word


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

thanks henry seats came out bad ass!


----------



## legionlegend (Aug 9, 2006)

received best display about every time i went to a lowrider magazine event...henry is the best


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by legionlegend_@Aug 30 2008, 05:48 PM~11480352
> *received best display about every time i went to a lowrider magazine event...henry is the best
> *


untill now :0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 30 2008, 08:47 PM~11481556
> *untill now :0
> *


no.


----------



## legionlegend (Aug 9, 2006)

maybe...we'll have to see hno:


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)

JUST RELEASED "MEXICA "


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 30 2008, 09:59 PM~11481603
> *no.
> *


x2


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Oct 14 2008, 09:52 PM~11863332
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE HOMIE


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Oct 14 2008, 06:23 PM~11862976
> *
> 
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Oct 14 2008, 06:52 PM~11863332
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM YOU REALLY ARE THE BEST :cheesy:


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

Trike of the year :thumbsup:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:yes: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

Still making displays?


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

GEAH


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)

SOMETHING NEW!! :biggrin: JUST RELEASED


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Nov 18 2008, 05:52 PM~12194719
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

cool :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 30 2008, 10:47 PM~11481556
> *untill now :0
> *


x2


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Nov 18 2008, 05:52 PM~12194719
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HMMMMM I wonder who this is for......
I know I Know :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Nov 18 2008, 06:52 PM~12194719
> *
> 
> 
> ...


so is the new owner going to bust this new seat out at magnificos?


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)

" HAPPY THANKS GIVING TO ALL " :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Nov 27 2008, 10:39 AM~12274568
> *" HAPPY THANKS GIVING TO ALL " :thumbsup:
> *



Have a good one homie


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 713WildBill_@Nov 20 2008, 10:00 PM~12211046
> *so is the new owner going to bust this new seat out at magnificos?
> *


Yep it looks very good on Pinnacle :yes:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Nov 18 2008, 06:52 PM~12194719
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Oct 14 2008, 07:23 PM~11862976
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

TTT For great work


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

happy turky day henry


----------



## Guezo1 (Dec 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Jun 4 2007, 10:16 AM~8038467
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 how much for something like this but purple with turn table


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

hey hows it going? i saw you did the display on casion dreamin's bike and i was wondering if you know who painted casino dreamin and who did the murals? if you know do you have his contact info?


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Feb 16 2009, 11:43 PM~13025566
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Feb 17 2009, 02:29 AM~13026256
> *hey hows it going? i saw you did the display on casion dreamin's bike and i was wondering if you know who painted casino dreamin and who did the murals? if you know do you have his contact info?
> *


Fonzy


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

I WONDER IF THAT BIKE IS FUCKED UP


----------



## Morgan (Oct 18, 2008)

get off mike lopez nuts. manny bike shop made that bike and some of the parts for his club members that he would resell for more. he still owes money from what i no


----------



## Morgan (Oct 18, 2008)

A big henry wheres my display loco


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Morgan_@Mar 20 2009, 10:36 PM~13337851
> *get off mike lopez nuts. manny bike shop made that bike and some of the parts for his club members that he would resell for more. he still owes money from what i no
> *


It sounds like you got a chip on your shoulder bro coming in here thinkin everybody is hating on Mexica and now making false acusations about Mike Lopez? I spoke with him a couple years ago he said that shit was paid off a long ass time ago and anyone else can just get off his sac and confront him to his face if they have a problem with it. He said he called Manny himself askin why he's saying shit about how he still owes money, he said bring some invoices to prove it and he never did. Its not really Manny putting this all out there its other people saying things about something they have no clue about.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Feb 17 2009, 12:43 AM~13025566
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Morgan (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

Got my seat back from henry came out clean


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

pics


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Apr 10 2009, 07:42 PM~13543262
> *Got my seat back from henry came out clean
> *


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Apr 10 2009, 08:43 PM~13543271
> *pics
> *


See u in san benardino


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Apr 11 2009, 09:02 PM~13550087
> *See u in LG fresno
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Apr 10 2009, 07:42 PM~13543262
> *Got my seat back from henry came out clean
> *



Henry is the man to go to for seats and displays! Can't wait to get my 5th seat from him lol


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Apr 11 2009, 09:36 PM~13550358
> *Henry is the man to go to for seats and displays! Can't wait to get my 5th seat from him lol
> *


That's right


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

bad ass works mister Henry!


----------



## Morgan (Oct 18, 2008)

:0


----------



## Morgan (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

:0 :thumbsup: :0


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

WHATS UPPERS BIG HENRY IM GOING OVER TODAY AFTER WORK MAKE SURE YOU GOT SOMETHING TO EAT :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

WHATS UP BIG HENRY LRM PULLED ME OFF TO THE SIDE TO TAKE SOME PICS OF THE BIKE AT THE SOBOBACASINO SHOW,  DONT WORRY I TOLD THEM THAT BIG LOBO DID MY SEATS AND THE JUNK YARD DOG W DA RED TRUCK MADE MY DISPLAY FREE LIL JAMIE


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

What's up homie I got that pic! Came out bad ass gracias


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

whats the # for henry's customs?


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

nevermind found it :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

who da real ****** :nicoderm:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

big thanks for hooking up my nephews display thanks from the Topdogs family


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@May 22 2009, 12:29 PM~13970942
> *big thanks for hooking up my nephews display thanks from the Topdogs family
> 
> 
> ...


I have to say that I was really impressed with the quality of the materials and how strong the colors were.


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@May 22 2009, 12:29 PM~13970942
> *big thanks for hooking up my nephews display thanks from the Topdogs family
> 
> 
> ...


  BIG Henry


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@May 22 2009, 12:29 PM~13970942
> *big thanks for hooking up my nephews display thanks from the Topdogs family
> 
> 
> ...



very niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

i like that display


----------



## 805orDie (Aug 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@May 22 2009, 11:29 AM~13970942
> *big thanks for hooking up my nephews display thanks from the Topdogs family
> 
> 
> ...


nice work :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

thats what i call a display   looks very nice, i like it alot


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Oct 14 2008, 06:23 PM~11862976
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: THE TEMPLE OF CHICHENITZA


----------



## Mrs.OGDinoe1 (Feb 18, 2008)

THANKS HENRY. THE DISPLAYS CAME OUT BADASS! THE BOYS LOVE THEM.


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)

THANKS! IM GLAD THEY LIKED THEM :thumbsup:


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)

JUST RELEASED AZTECA DE ORO 2


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)

JUST RELEASED


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)

JUST RELEASED


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)

JUST RELEASED" LA DIABLITA "


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

BAD ASSSSSSSS WORK


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Pick up that seat sunday looks chingon homie gracias! :cheesy:


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)

MEXICA NEW LOVE SEAT LOOK


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jun 8 2009, 05:56 PM~14130984
> *Pick up that seat sunday looks chingon homie gracias! :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jun 8 2009, 05:56 PM~14130981
> *BAD ASSSSSSSS WORK
> *


THANKS


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)

JUST RELEASED "POISON "


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## Low-Life09 (Jan 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Jun 8 2009, 08:30 PM~14131398
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much does a seat like this cost??


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)

AZTECA DE ORO


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS+Jun 8 2009, 07:46 PM~14130857-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Jun 8 2009, 08:28 PM~14131380
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Jun 8 2009, 06:34 PM~14131429
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT!!! Thanks homey for hooking it up with the display and the seat I love how it came out and how it looks with the bike!!! U know ur the man when it comes to displays and seats homie!!! First time out at the lowrider san bernardino show and got BEST DISPLAY!!! Gracias homie


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mrs.OGDinoe1+Jun 8 2009, 12:55 PM~14128384-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Azteca De Oro Dos "2"



> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS+Jun 8 2009, 04:48 PM~14130885-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fine as Wine! :biggrin: 

Neu Exposure TTT :biggrin: Thanx again Henry!


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Jun 8 2009, 05:57 PM~14130988
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: BIG HENRY WHO DA REAL NIGGAHHHHH


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Oct 14 2008, 06:52 PM~11863332
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Feb 13 2007, 03:59 PM~7250776
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ORALE BIG JIMMY AKA MR. FORGGY OLD SCHOOL BIKE


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Feb 13 2007, 10:33 PM~7255305
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Jun 8 2009, 06:54 PM~14130955
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CAN YOU PM ME IN HOW MUCH THOSE SOMETHING LIKE THIS GO FOR???


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

U DO SOME BADAZZ WORK BRO!!


----------



## ls1mastermind (Jul 1, 2007)

damm i love this bike!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Jun 8 2009, 07:28 PM~14131380
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM HENRY GOT DOWN ON THIS ONE :cheesy:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Jun 8 2009, 07:34 PM~14131429
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wut does a display like this cost


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ls1mastermind_@Aug 7 2009, 02:45 PM~14705371
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

BIG HENRY YOU GOT ONE SPEARD TO HANG @ THE SHOP FRM LRM :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Aug 10 2009, 03:02 PM~14727345
> *BIG HENRY YOU GOT ONE SPEARD TO HANG @ THE SHOP FRM LRM  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

ttt


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

TTT


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

TTT


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

sent out our seat and henry already received it 
gonna look hella nice :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Aug 20 2009, 07:33 AM~14825729
> *sent out our seat and henry already received it
> gonna look hella nice :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: ull be happy with what he comes up with homie


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

JUST RELEASED "POISON "

Big props to the homie henry for hooking it up uffin:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Aug 20 2009, 07:39 AM~14825768
> *:thumbsup:  ull be happy with what he comes up with homie
> *


ya cant wait to see it ..my boys gonna be like what the...... :biggrin: :biggrin: lol


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

next year if all goes right he'll be doing a whole display for his trike...


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

TTT


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Feb 13 2007, 10:33 PM~7255305
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wherer the new one :uh:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 10 2009, 02:22 PM~15040793
> *  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: one of the best awards i ever seen


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

T
T
T


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

here is the seat henry did for "EL ULTIMO EMPERADOR"
















here it is on display








THANKS A LOT HENRY FOR EVERYTHING U WENT THROUGH TO GET IT TO ME IN TIME FOR THE SHOW YOU REALLY CAME THROUGH HOMIE!!!!!


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

Q VO HENRY!!! ILL STOP BY UR SHOP ON THURSDAY HOMIE


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Oct 2 2009, 05:32 PM~15252504
> *Q VO HENRY!!! ILL STOP BY UR SHOP ON THURSDAY HOMIE
> *


----------



## 26jd (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 13 2007, 10:39 PM~7255416
> *you already got a custom seat fool
> 
> 
> ...


damn dawg you gotta make me one of those seats


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Aug 20 2009, 07:44 AM~14825797
> *
> 
> 
> ...


see this is what i need for my trike blade to go all the way to the top :biggrin:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Oct 2 2009, 08:38 AM~15247537
> *here is the seat henry did for "EL ULTIMO EMPERADOR"
> 
> 
> ...


henry did that???


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Oct 3 2009, 02:47 PM~15258998
> *henry did that???
> *


dats da same ting im tinkin


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Oct 3 2009, 03:47 PM~15258998
> *henry did that???
> *


?x2


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: HAPPY NEW YEARS !!!!! EVERY BODY


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Oct 2 2009, 07:38 AM~15247537
> *here is the seat henry did for "EL ULTIMO EMPERADOR"
> 
> 
> ...


ARE YOU SHURE HENRRY DID THAT..CUZZ THAT IS NOT HENRRYS WORK ..SORRY...NOT TALKING SHIT ,,BUT HE DID A SEAT FOR ME ABOUT 10 YRS AGO AND LOOKS WAY BETTER THAN THAT,,,AND IF HE DID BETTER GET YOUR MONEY BACK... :0


----------



## David Cervantes (Sep 18, 2009)

tttt


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

THAT'S A CLEAN SEAT NO MATTER WHO DID IT. DOES ANYBODY HAVE HENRYS NUMBER?


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jan 8 2010, 12:25 AM~16222942
> *THAT'S A CLEAN SEAT NO MATTER WHO DID IT. DOES ANYBODY HAVE HENRYS NUMBER?
> *


626-358-6463 or 626-664-7196


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Oct 2 2009, 07:38 AM~15247537
> *here is the seat henry did for "EL ULTIMO EMPERADOR"
> 
> 
> ...


i think its nice


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Jan 8 2010, 12:10 PM~16225941
> *i think its nice
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

thanks for all the response 
and all that matters is that my son was happy with it :0


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Jan 8 2010, 09:21 PM~16231685
> *thanks for all the response
> and all that matters is that my son was happy with it :0
> *


 :worship: WELL SAID ! THATS WHAT I TELL EVERYBODY YOU CAN'T PLEASE EVERYBODY!! BUT AS LONG AS YOU LIKE IT THATS ALL THAT MATTERS :thumbsup:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Feb 13 2007, 10:33 PM~7255305
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt for the homie


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Jan 8 2010, 02:33 AM~16222416
> *ARE YOU SHURE HENRRY DID THAT..CUZZ THAT IS NOT HENRRYS WORK ..SORRY...NOT TALKING SHIT ,,BUT HE DID A SEAT FOR ME ABOUT 10 YRS AGO  AND LOOKS WAY BETTER THAN THAT,,,AND IF HE DID BETTER GET YOUR MONEY BACK... :0
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:worship: T-T-T :worship:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Aug 20 2009, 07:44 AM~14825797
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :werd:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Feb 13 2007, 03:59 PM~7250776
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Aug 8 2009, 12:09 AM~14709478
> *wut does a display like this cost
> *


a pretty penny....but well worth it.


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Feb 13 2007, 03:59 PM~7250776
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Feb 13 2007, 03:59 PM~7250776
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FROGGY STYLE FORM 1995-96


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)

" IMPORTANT NOTICE "
HENRYS CUSTOMS HAS RELOCATED :biggrin: NEW ADDRESS
*941 W FOOTHILL BLVD # 4 ASUZA CA, 91702* :thumbsup: 
NEW SHOP PHONE# 626-334-6400


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Mar 19 2010, 09:12 AM~16936989
> *" IMPORTANT NOTICE "
> HENRYS CUSTOMS HAS RELOCATED  :biggrin: NEW ADDRESS
> 941 W FOOTHILL BLVD # 4 ASUZA CA, 91702 :thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Mar 19 2010, 10:12 AM~16936989
> *" IMPORTANT NOTICE "
> HENRYS CUSTOMS HAS RELOCATED  :biggrin: NEW ADDRESS
> 941 W FOOTHILL BLVD # 4 ASUZA CA, 91702 :thumbsup:
> ...


 :scrutinize: :nicoderm: :rimshot:


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Mar 19 2010, 10:12 AM~16936989
> *" IMPORTANT NOTICE "
> HENRYS CUSTOMS HAS RELOCATED  :biggrin: NEW ADDRESS
> 941 W FOOTHILL BLVD # 4 ASUZA CA, 91702 :thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Aug 20 2009, 07:44 AM~14825797
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Henry whats up bro, i have that money order all ready to go, just waiting for tomorrow for the post office to open and it will be on its way. Looking foward to doing business with you bro, cant wait to see that seat made








Thanks again bro, for the super quick transaction


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 4 2010, 06:35 PM~17095350
> *Henry whats up bro, i have that money order all ready to go, just waiting for tomorrow for the post office to open and it will be on its way. Looking foward to doing business with you bro, cant wait to see that seat made
> 
> 
> ...


damn , now thats proof :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

hell ya bro, this way he can get started on it for me and now I'm good for it


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 4 2010, 06:46 PM~17095437
> *hell ya bro, this way he can get started on it for me and now I'm good for it
> *


 :biggrin: now thats the way to do it


----------



## brownlife212 (Feb 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Oct 14 2008, 06:52 PM~11863332
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This shit is fukin sexy how much for something like this


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Apr 5 2010, 12:08 PM~17100241
> *:biggrin: now thats the way to do it
> *


 :yes:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

TTT


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

bump: ttt for henry's


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

any news on my seat bro, should be on my way any day now, cant wait to see it bro, thanks again for making it so quickly for me


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

blue crush's secondary seat made by henry's
thanks again bro, it looks fantastic, can't wait till i get it in the mail


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 5 2010, 10:45 AM~17399077
> *blue crush's secondary seat made by henry's
> thanks again bro, it looks fantastic, can't wait till i get it in the mail
> 
> ...


THE BEST


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 5 2010, 10:45 AM~17399077
> *blue crush's secondary seat made by henry's
> thanks again bro, it looks fantastic, can't wait till i get it in the mail
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Oct 14 2008, 06:23 PM~11862976
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BUMP TO THE TOP FOR THE HOMIE BIG HENRY :drama:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

HENRY, GOT THE SEAT IN THE MAIL YESTERDAY BRO, THANKS AGAIN THAT SHIT LOOKS FAN-F*^KING TASTIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!



















TTMFT x100,000,000 for Henry


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

FO SHO HENRY IS THE MAN :thumbsup:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

ALOT OF NICE WORK


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

.....U HAVE MAIL.....


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanx for the new seat Henry , we can post pics after San Bernardino    once again GREAT JOB !!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

:420: :x:


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)




----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

TTT !!!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

once again








for that sick ass seat bro


----------



## JuicyJ (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Feb 13 2007, 05:51 PM~7250671
> *THE ORIGINAL
> *


 :worship:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

Layitlow PM not working, if need to send photos or any questions please send them to my Email at [email protected]


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@May 26 2010, 08:13 PM~17615940
> *Layitlow  PM not working, if need to send photos or any questions please send them to my Email at [email protected]
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## houseofpain (Oct 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Mar 20 2010, 07:39 PM~16948147
> *
> *


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 16 2010, 10:20 AM~17505090
> *Thanx for the new seat Henry , we can post pics after San Bernardino        once again GREAT JOB !!!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :wow: 
I SEE THERE WILL BE SOME SURPRISES IN SAN BER.... :biggrin: 
CANT WAIT TO SEE IT.....


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jun 3 2010, 01:12 PM~17686439
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :cheesy:  :wow:
> I SEE THERE WILL BE SOME SURPRISES IN SAN BER.... :biggrin:
> CANT WAIT TO SEE IT.....
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jun 3 2010, 01:12 PM~17686439
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :cheesy:  :wow:
> I SEE THERE WILL BE SOME SURPRISES IN SAN BER.... :biggrin:
> CANT WAIT TO SEE IT.....
> *


*like to Thank Henry once again for a GREAT JOB !!! this is the new seat for The Hulk*


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

T T T


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jul 6 2010, 01:55 PM~17974347
> *like to Thank Henry once again for a GREAT JOB !!! this is the new seat for The Hulk
> 
> 
> ...


how much did u pay for that


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jul 13 2010, 04:59 PM~18038464
> *how much did u pay for that
> *


PM sent


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

bump


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jul 6 2010, 01:55 PM~17974347
> *like to Thank Henry once again for a GREAT JOB !!! this is the new seat for The Hulk
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH WAS THIS SEAT.
BEAUTIFUL.

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

what are the prices on having a display made?


----------



## h/customupholstery (Oct 11, 2010)

congats on Lrm best display :thumbsup:


----------



## h/customupholstery (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## h/customupholstery (Oct 11, 2010)

LOOKING GOOD TOP DOGS :thumbsup:


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

congrat's on takeing best bike display & car interior at lrm super show,


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

SA ROLLERZ, hot$tuff5964,

got robbed again huh?


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

Tmft for henrys customs. See u soon henry .


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

another homie i will hit up for my secret project in the future.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

h/customupholstery said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

henry did my display a long time ago 1998 and it still looks good the man is the best :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sandiego619lowride (Jan 2, 2011)

how much for the SEATS i really want a custom seat PM me


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

HENRY'S CUSTOMS said:


> PLAYBOY BIKE :biggrin:





HENRY'S CUSTOMS said:


>


nice seat...u got any
more pics of seats like this 1?


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## KOOL-AID23 (May 1, 2010)

Originally posted by HENRY'S [email protected] 13 2007, 03:54 PM~7250715
*








how much for somethin like this*


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

KOOL-AID23 said:


> Originally posted by HENRY'S [email protected] 13 2007, 03:54 PM~7250715
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HENRY'S CUSTOM UPHOLSTERY
941 W FOOTHILL BLVD # 4
AZUSA CA 91702
(626) 334-6400

If you call you will get faster results.


----------



## KOOL-AID23 (May 1, 2010)

Kiloz said:


> HENRY'S CUSTOM UPHOLSTERY
> 941 W FOOTHILL BLVD # 4
> AZUSA CA 91702
> (626) 334-6400
> ...


thanx dude


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Thank u henry cant wait to see the display and seat for my lil boys pedal car


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

TTT!!!


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

TTT!!! Cant wait for next week lol thank u


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

best display in phoenix, henry's customs


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Nice!!!


----------



## thomas67442 (Jun 9, 2010)

pics????????????


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

LocoSoCal said:


> *like to Thank Henry once again for a GREAT JOB !!! this is the new seat for The Hulk*


dammmm i realy need something in that style how much it would fit so nice whit the rest of my bike !!! :h5::thumbsup:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks u henry love ur work


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

Blue94cady said:


> Thanks u henry love ur work


 looks badass is this for your pedal car. u were telling me about


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

Blue94cady said:


> Thanks u henry love ur work


damn homie going all out hey? thats sick as fuck bro


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

CaliLifeStyle said:


> HOW MUCH WAS THIS SEAT.
> BEAUTIFUL.
> 
> :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


x2! how much for a seat like this? pm me


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

cone_weezy said:


> looks badass is this for your pedal car. u were telling me about


Yes thars the one thanks for the turn table


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

el peyotero said:


> damn homie going all out hey? thats sick as fuck bro


Thanks bro


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

Blue94cady said:


> Yes thars the one thanks for the turn table


oooo shit, thats a turntable underneath so the whole thing spins??:wow:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

it looked tight congrats for taking first an best over all peddle car I posted it on youtube tipe in c707e it will show my videos


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Koo thank bro it was nice meting u bro i got best display to Thanks to henry


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

thats right glad to see you guys made it home safe it was cool meeting you to bro


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

1st place display thanks henry!!!


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Call henry he dont come on here


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

Nope


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

TTMFT!!!


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Whats up henry see u in vegas


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

Henry's Best uphlolstery best display


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

congrats bro it was nice meeting you


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

Blue94cady said:


> Whats up henry see u in vegas


GOT THIS PIC FROM POST YOUR RIDES.. GOTTA AGREE WITH THE GUY THAT POSTED THE PIC.... THAT PIC IS PRICELESS HOMIE



rivman said:


> AND THIS HAS TO BE THE BEST PICTURE MY GIRL GOT THIS WEEKEND!!!


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

PINK86REGAL said:


> GOT THIS PIC FROM POST YOUR RIDES.. GOTTA AGREE WITH THE GUY THAT POSTED THE PIC.... THAT PIC IS PRICELESS HOMIE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

[/IMG]


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

TTT for henry best display in vegas.


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

HENRY DID THIS FOR ME IN 1998 AND IT STILL LOOKS GREAT HENRY THE BEST IN THE BIZZ!


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

Henry's best display today at Fresno street low show


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

TTT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

whats up henry, wanted 2 ask if you ship out 2 AZ? if so how much 4 a turn table 4 a 20in?


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

OHH YAHH SUNNY


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Where r u located at....phone # please...need some work done...


----------



## Zitro881 (May 7, 2003)

Thanks Henry for the diplay on my boys' pedal car.
Turned some heads!


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

I would like to know some info can you pm me some prices intresde in thise thanks...


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

Pm sum price n info on the seat bro


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

You aint da real ****** im da real ****** sunny !


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

TTT GOOD WORK.


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)

NEW PICS COMING SOON !!!!!!


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

ooohhhh yyaaahhh sunny boy


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Where's the pictures Henry?


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)

STAY TUNED COMING SOON


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

Stop lieing sunny


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

Fishish my show car n radical bike display


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

HENRY'S CUSTOMS said:


> STAY TUNED COMING SOON


Can't wait!!!


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

Too the top!!!!


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

bullet one said:


> Can't wait!!![/QUOTE
> 
> 2x cant wait to see it


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

TTT for the best


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Wats up mr thanks for the badass Display


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aDCp0kPrfTY&feature=share&list=UURg7OI2nka5aCVUnIxmIzdA


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks bro cant wait for that show its going to be a good one


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Blue94cady said:


> Thanks bro cant wait for that show its going to be a good one


Ye a I cant wait to


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Thank u henry love ur work


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

All henry's display's


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

what kinda motor do you use for a bike turn table?


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

That's some bad as work bro


----------



## Zitro881 (May 7, 2003)

Thanks Henry for my boys' display.
People tripped out on Jesse's Toy last weekend!
And taking home " most outstanding display" was and extra bonus that made my kids really happy


----------



## 805fatso (Sep 7, 2012)

HENRY'S CUSTOMS said:


>


nice


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Pm your number bro


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

PRICE ON A 6X6 DISPLAY. SPIDER WEB STYLE WTH MIRRORS,WRINKLES,BUTTONS ECT. I HAVE A ROTATOR ASWELL


----------



## WICKED74 (Sep 7, 2010)

How much for a bad ass display


----------



## WICKED74 (Sep 7, 2010)

Thats a bad ass seat originally it belong to wicked 74 i miss that seat


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

One more time thanks henry best display and tapisado in woodland lowrider show


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*TTMFT!!!!:nicoderm:*


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

Whos da real ****** ?


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

MEXICA said:


> Whos da real ****** ?


******? All this time I though you were mexican.. ******.. LOL!!


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

HENRY'S CUSTOMS said:


> NEW PICS COMING SOON !!!!!!


Henry 3 1/2 months where's the pictures??


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

henry did my seat back in 01 an it still looks good today


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## sherlene24 (Dec 20, 2010)

MINNIE MOUSE BOMB 1st in category,BEST DISPLAY N BEST OF SHOW AT UNIQUES BIKE AND PEDAL CAR SHOW (DISPLAY DONE BY HENRY'S CUSTOMS)


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*TTT!!!:thumbsup:*


----------



## VENOM89 (Mar 10, 2013)

Heading out there this weekend to get some work done...big suprises coming up for Venom


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

hno:


----------



## Rezmade Bike Club (Jul 17, 2013)

How can I get ahold of them to get work done anyone have there number


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

Rezmade Bike Club said:


> How can I get ahold of them to get work done anyone have there number


626-664-7196


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

Sunny Boy


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)




----------

